# Serrano Stuffed Quail



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

6 quail breasts
6 slices of bacon
1 white onion
6 serrano chilies
pepper

Take quail breast and place breastbone up. Make an incision on each side of the breast bone parallel to the breast bone. Open each lengthwise incision to create a pocket. Dice the onions and chilies very fine. Mix the diced chilies and onions at a rate of 3/4 onion and 1/4 chilies. (you can increase ratio if you like it more spicy). Stuff the pockets of the quail with the mix. Take 1 slice of bacon and wrap it around the breast to hold rhe mixture in the pocket and secure with a toothpick. Lightly pepper and place on bbq grill. Cook avout 10-15 mins per side and serve with rice and white corn.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Rudde,

Serrano peppers now your cookin'  

BAM kick it up a notch why don't cha  

Go cook,

`bucket


----------

